Ask HN: Is an economic crisis approaching post Covid-19? - jslakro
======
thrawa567
Short answer: yes, we will see another financial crisis. Probably in fall
2020. In terms of economic cycle, covid was just bad luck and did not lead to
corrections - on the contrary.

To make myself eligible for some precog society I say we will see a major
downturn worldwide in Oct 2020.

------
giantg2
Depends on who you ask. Nobody can predict the future, otherwise they'd be a
stock market Billionaire.

I see an economic crisis brewing in the distant future. Our economies are
based on consumption. I don't think we can grow consumption indefinitely,
especially if that means growing the population.

